# Surviving the Cut - Ranger School



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this the show where one guy gets bit in the face by a brown recluse spider and keeps going?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 20, 2011)

I raped a grizzly bear.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2011)

Isn't that like...illegal?


----------



## Headshot (Aug 20, 2011)

Illegal is a sick bird.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 20, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Is this the show where one guy gets bit in the face by a brown recluse spider and keeps going?


No that's a different one on Youtube. I think its the same one where one of the instructors throws a fake snake at one of the trainees and he flips out. lol


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 20, 2011)

TH15 said:


> No that's a different one on Youtube. I think its the same one where one of the instructors throws a fake snake at one of the trainees and he flips out. lol



That's the one!

Awesome avatar by the way...KP is the man.


----------



## wolfman0720 (Nov 7, 2011)

CPT Carty from that episode was my OSUT Company Commander. lol. he wasn't as angry back then


----------

